# [ASK] Jordan 6T



## amatamatku (Dec 2, 2010)

Help me, Please review jordan 6T...








]


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

send me a pair and I will review it for you


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1179632-post22.html


These are your speakers aren't they? What do you need help with?


----------

